# IBS Diarrhea/Coping



## soteria (Jan 16, 2013)

*I was living in Kentucky in 2011 and was told by my doctor that I have IBS. I was not put on any medication because I was told that most prescription medicines have codeine in them and I'm allergic to codeine. I was told to continue with Imodium a.d. which I have. But it isn't working for me. I am a 62 year old woman. My mother also had IBS, my sisters suffer with it as well as two of my own children. I'm afraid to leave my own home for fear I will have to use the bathroom and there has been many times I was out and about and didn't make it to the bathroom. I was so ashamed all I wanted to do was cry. Before having to go I notice that I feel a sudden bunch of cramping in my stomach, I become anxious and begin to sweat. Once I use the bathroom the cramping stops. Sometimes I may have a hard time passing the stool, almost feels as if I'm constipated then immediately following the cramping will start again but this time it will be diarrhea. But most of the time I only suffer with the diarrhea. I never leave home without my Imodium. I usually take 2 pills right after the first incident but almost always have to go again within 20 minutes and I'll take one more pill. I usually find after that I'm okay until the next day or the day after. I normally get the diarrhea after eating but I am on Paxil for depression and on Vistaril for Panic Disorder. The IBS has taken a hold on my life. I enjoy camping and traveling and I no longer do either of them because I'm so afraid to. I notice that foods such as chocolate, chicken, turkey, beans, anything with hamburger, coffee and green vegetables trigger the IBS and I have tried to eliminate most of them except coffee but it's hard in a low income home where I live with 9 other people. If I have to eat any of these things(excluding chocolate) I eat very small amounts but it still triggers it most of the time. *

*I hate this so much that sometimes I wonder if it's worth it. I can't go any where unless it is an urgent matter to leave my home. I stay behind a lot of the time during family gatherings because I'm just too afraid I won't be able to make the trip safely. I worry about holding the rest of my family back and if I do make the trip then I worry about eating for fear I'll have to go to the bathroom at someone's house and not make it which has happened a few times. And when it does I just want to die of shame. *

*This is my very first time joining a group of people who suffer with IBS. I'm wondering how you all deal with this and if maybe I can do something I'm not doing to make it easier? I cry all the time, I keep asking why this had to happen to me and how I can make it go away. I don't like feeling pity for myself and I don't want it from anyone else, I just need to fix it or at the very least learn to live with it. I'm so tired of sitting at home all the time, I want my life back, my active life. I now live in Ohio and I'm in the process of finding a new doctor. Any information you might be able to offer would be so helpful in talking to my new doctor about my IBS. Thank you for your time.*


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Try taking the imodium preventatively WITH your meals. If you find you get cramping with the imodium use... take an anti-gas (a simethicone product) WITH the imodium. If one tablet is too much... break it in half. But I would take it with your meals to prevent D(iarrhea).

Also have you read the first page of the "Linda's Calcium" thread pinned to the top of the D(iarrhea) Forum here? Calcium carbonate supplements have been known to firm up loose stool. Many folks have found relief with it. Some only have to use that without the imodium. But we are all different... so trial and error is in order.

Personally I have found just using Tums Ultra (which has calcium carbonate in it) can help me at times.

Wish you all the best!


----------



## soteria (Jan 16, 2013)

*Thank you so much. This is my first day here, I just became a member, I will read Linda's Calcium and I will also take Imodium before meals to see if it works.. It says on the package to not take more than 4 a day and I haven't ever done that but would it be safe to do so if I needed to?*


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

In your search for a new doctor, you may want to ask a pharmacist--find one at a mom & pop type store. I get the best information from my pharmacist--he told me which dr was prescribing lotronex, who people complain about or rave is so good.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Soteria I took imodium daily for years.. and I am apparently fine.. no 3rd eye grew or anything... 

You may not need to take more than 4 a day.... especially if you are supplementing the imodium with the calcium carbonate.


----------



## ishylynn (Jul 23, 2012)

Immodium never works for me that day. It always helps the next day. So, taking it daily seems to work better than anything.

I eat a low FODMAPs diet. It works better for me than anything else I've tried (and I tried pretty much everything else first).


----------



## traci1988 (Dec 26, 2012)

According to my Gastro, you can take up to 8 a day. Have I ever done that, yes. Did it help me, no. It seems to be like a cork, that works for a short time, then pops right out. Take the calcium before you eat, get some probiotics like Flurogen (at Walgreens) and take in the morning and at night. And get some kind of fiber supplement. Even if it is the cheapy Family Dollar kind. Start there. Also, if you know there are foods that give you issues, it would do you best to not eat them. I am on a budget too, as are most. But it isn't worth it to eat foods you know are going to give you troubles. It increases your anxiety. It is trial and error, hit or miss, but since I joined this forum in October and got the supplements I needed, I am doing so much better. Good luck. Oh, and it runs in my family too.


----------



## Wali (Jan 16, 2013)

Hello guys,,,,,have any one tried accupunture and accupressure,,,does this work???????


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Wali

I would imagine, at the very least, if they relieve stress for folks... that they may have a positive impact as stress can aggravate IBS.

Also..Try doing a search (see box way up in the right hand corner of page) to see more info or feedback.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

Ask your doctor if you can try mesalamine. Its used in Ulcerative Colitis but can help some ibs sufferers too.
It was a big help in a medication I took for a good few years.


----------



## canterbury03 (Oct 7, 2012)

My experience is much like yours. I have been reading this site for about 5 months and have put together my own protocol and things have improved quite a bit. I take a good probiotic in the morning, and a digestive enzyme (Core Health Digestive Health) with each meal. The enzymes made a big difference for me, but I also added Heather's tummy fiber which is a really gentle fiber because adding fiber can wreak havoc per other posts I've read. I also take the calcium as mentioned above, and then I added alkaline drops to a cup of water in the morning. It sounds like a lot to do, but I just decided I really needed to focus on figuring this out because I don't think perscription drugs are the answer for me.My doctor really didn't offer much - said to try and relieve stress, excercise and that was about it. I feel much better - not the urgency I was having before and all the other issues have improved about 80%. I haven't really changed my diet but I think that will be my next focus. Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## dakotahrose (Jan 22, 2013)

I am 52 years old, female, 125 lbs., and 66 inches tall. I have been through many tests including colonoscopy, and MRI's. I have been living/ coping with IBS - diarrhea for almost 20 years. I tried anti-diarrheal meds. and anti-spasmodics. I started to notice more and more food senstitivities as I aged. I researched for hours, trying to find the cause of my IBS. Doctors told me it was all "in my head" and put me on Lorazepam for anxiety. It really did not help. Then, I started to keep track of what foods caused me discomfort, diarrhea, and gas. I started eliminating several foods from my diet. I noticed that processed foods, spicy foods, greasy, fried, or acid foods and drinks were a problem. I am also lactose intolerant, and I cannot seem to be able to consume foods - tomatoes, oranges, milk, whey, egg yolks, pork, lunch meats, peanuts, wheat, oats, corn, carbonated beverages, etc. I also noticed a terrible sensitivity to foods containing MSG (monosodium glutamate), a flavor enhancer.

I ordered some pizza from a popular pizza chain restaurant and almost ended up in the ER. I found out that most foods on their menu, including the sauces, mushrooms, and sausage, most of their other toppings. Many restaurants add MSG to their food, and it may already be in there, so even if they say, "No Added MSG", it may still have it. MSG has been classified as a neurotoxin, and it's in almost everything. I am going to see an allergist for test to find out which foods I have a sensitivity to. For those of you who cannot figure out the cause of your IBS - watch what you eat very closely. Keep a diary of all the foods and meds. you take. I started taking Probiotics with my meals, and eating more natural foods, no processed foods. I am also taking Diflucan in low dose for a month. I cut the sugar intake because sugars feed yeast in your GI tract. You can get your stool tested for high amounts of yeast.

Everyone has yeast in their GI tract, just some more than others. It causes GI distress, bloating, belching, diarrhea, strong smelling stools, stomach cramps, nausea, itching, food sensitivities, and a lot of other symptoms. If you are having diarrhea all the time, everyday; begin by keeping track what you eat, and what is in your foods. Read the food labels. I quit eating prepared salad dressings, canned soups, and junk foods. Try to prepare your own foods naturally, and try to stay away from canned foods. I eat a lot of white rice, using extra-virgin olive oil. I buy canned salmon, but best if you can buy fresh. Lots of fresh fruits and vegetables. Something I have just found out about IBS is that there is a hormone we may be lacking, FGF19. It causes a lot of bile in stools. Google it, and research. Ask your doctor about it, next time you visit. Good luck!


----------

